# Fin Rot?



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

Ok, so i have a 2 RBP's. I have a skull in my tank and one of them chills in there all the time. I went to feed them and half of her pectoral and dorsal fin is fraying/missing. I picked up the skull and there was waste all in the bottom. Is this fin rot from "her" just sitting in that stagnant water all the time? Params are good ammo=o nitrites=0 nitrates 20 Any advise? if this is fin rot what is the best treatment?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Not the clearest picture, but those look like bite marks to me... I'd say your other natt chomped on him.


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

i will try to get a better pic.


----------

